# Open mouth breathing chicken. Thoughts?



## Voodoo-Jones

Hello all, I need some help please. I have a 9 month old Buff Orp. hen who has been open mouth breathing. She is quite a large hen, nearly twice as big as her sister from the same hatch. She open mouth breathed nearly all summer, but it was very hot. But she still is open mouth breathing and it is quite cool now. She seems fine otherwise. I have been battling mites on her, her sister, and my black orp. rooster, but not on my other chickens. The mites seem to be getting under control. Other than that, no issues. She is laying fine, eating normally, drinking water. All else is fine. Any thoughts? I'm concerned about gapeworm. I've looked down her throat but haven't seen anything unusual. What do you use for this? Is it safe to deworm for this even if they don't have it? I don't vaccinate my birds or deworm them. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

If she is laying and eating ok and not making wheezing noises or gasping for air, I wouldn't do anything.


----------



## Voodoo-Jones

Cyngbaeld said:


> If she is laying and eating ok and not making wheezing noises or gasping for air, I wouldn't do anything.


 Makes me feel better. That was my thinking but my father-in-law was worried about her (he loves those chickens) and then got me worried. I just think she's too fat! Thanks! I'll continue to watch her though.


----------



## scotrf

Possibly gape worms. a search will give actual symptoms. been a while since i looked it up but a fairly easy worm to get rid of. safeguard (cattle wormer) should work. on organicchicken.com there is a remedy, but forgot my password and cannot go find it right now.
Scot


----------



## Voodoo-Jones

scotrf said:


> Possibly gape worms. a search will give actual symptoms. been a while since i looked it up but a fairly easy worm to get rid of. safeguard (cattle wormer) should work. on organicchicken.com there is a remedy, but forgot my password and cannot go find it right now.
> Scot


I had wondered about gapeworm, but I thought she should have been long dead if it were gapeworm. She's been doing this for 4 months. I'll check out the signs/symptoms closer though.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

If you didn't see anything it probably isn't gapeworm. Many large chickens pant when it is the least bit warm.

If you are worried about parasites, put 1/4 teaspoon of copper sulfate per gallon of water.


----------



## Voodoo-Jones

Cyngbaeld said:


> If you didn't see anything it probably isn't gapeworm. Many large chickens pant when it is the least bit warm.
> 
> If you are worried about parasites, put 1/4 teaspoon of copper sulfate per gallon of water.


Hey, I'll do that as it can't hurt. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## bee

Consider yourself lucky she just pants..I have a hen that squawks in time to her panting. One day I just won't be able to stand it anymore and she will be soup. And no, there is nothing wrong with her it is just habit.


----------



## Dazlin

My larger breeds of cochins pant in the heat. They only do it in the afternoon. Check to see if yours is breathing heavy at night too.


----------



## PrincessFerf

Ours also pant sometimes in the heat. On occasion I've noticed a hen panting at other times, but never regularly. 

Maybe she's just a "beak-breather"?


----------

